# Selaginella thread



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

I just love selaginella's, only problem is here in australia we are restricted to 3 species occasionally available from garden centres, another couple rarely available via specialist nurserys and a small number of native species which are hard to find and are generally not viv suitable. I would love to see pics of some of the selaginella's you guys overseas grow. Please post up pics with the name if possible and if know, where the species is native to. Chjeers guy 

John


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Heres 1 of my 2 favorites in my collection of about 15 Selaginella species.

Selaginella doederleinii.

















BTW that is a 4 inch pot in the photos!



Todd


----------



## DARTGUY41 (Aug 13, 2011)

I've always liked the look myself, but I'm still very partial to the way moss looks. Is that "gold tip?"


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

Nice Selag Todd


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

No, I assume you are asking if its Selaginella kraussiana 'Gold Tips'

The photos I posted are of my potted plant of Selaginella doederleinii



Ill add some photos of other species later this week.



Todd


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Maybe I should mention that that's in 4 inch clay pot? 



Todd


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

I have three.... erythropus, kraussiana, and uncinata. I'll snap a few pics when I get back from my vacation.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

Selaginella erythropus and kraussiana here, ill see if i can get a good pic of the red spike


----------



## Ross (Feb 10, 2008)

Selaginella sp. 'Red'

You can see a small piece of Selaginella uncinata beneath it; sadly, the iridescence is difficult to capture on film.










This species takes on a reddish-orange in bright light but remains green in low light.

Same species, different lighting conditions:









I have kraussiana, erythropus and sp. 'Ecuador Bronze' as well, but didn't feel the need to photograph them.

I'd still like to see a photo of this Selaginella sp. 'Ecuador Green' I've been hearing about..


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

I will ask the photographer if I may use his photo of Ecuador Green.

What lighting is your species red under? Is there a way to duplicate the lighting in a viv?

Nice shots BTW!!!!!!!!!!




Todd


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

My fav is peacock spikemoss, nice and small and has a cool color. Getting lots for my new viv


----------



## Ross (Feb 10, 2008)

Dartfrogfreak said:


> What lighting is your species red under? Is there a way to duplicate the lighting in a viv?


The green ones are under 2 T8s, the red ones are under three 26w 6500k CFL's. T5HOs should give good color, too. It's brighter than I tend to use for darts so if I use it in a vivarium, they'll likely revert to the green growth, which is fine for me; green is my favorite color and it's the upright lance-shaped fronds that I find most appealing with this species.

While I'm posting, does anyone have any info about this species?


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

wow, that sp "red" is stunning


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Alright guys, I have received permission to share this photo.
The photo was taken by Chad Husby during a visit to Atlanta Botanic Gardens.
I have spoken with Chad hoping originally that this was a photo of his personal colony. Alas it is not.
Recently I was informed that this species has been Identified and I am awaiting an email with the new name!


Selaginella sp. | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


Todd


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

oh wow, thats nice todd


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Alright guys, I have received permission to share this photo.
> The photo was taken by Chad Husby during a visit to Atlanta Botanic Gardens.
> I have spoken with Chad hoping originally that this was a photo of his personal colony. Alas it is not.
> Recently I was informed that this species has been Identified and I am awaiting an email with the new name!
> ...


That's outstanding, and since its ABG it's probably neotropical too. Note the awesome striped Peperomia with it....


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Josh, that of course is neotropical since it is Selaginella SP Ecuador 'Green Form'
The Peperomia beside it is probably P. eburnea or P. hernandifolia (Which I believe to be the same species anyways)


Todd


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

what are the specific requirements to successfully grows Seligs...seems as though for whatever reason, I cannot. I realize they like moisture, but how important is GOOD air circulation to go with it...and do people ever fert. the plants at any point?? I love the seligs and especially the red form...but have killed two already...thanks Judy S


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

I found these photos in my mass folders of photos LOL.
I will try to get updated pix later.

Selaginella SP Brazil








Selaginella serpens








Selaginella uncinata








Selaginella SP 'Red Stem' 











Enjoy,

Todd


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

I have a selaginella i got at a local greenhouse that was doing GREAT potted in my garg tank. And then I think I overwatered and now its all rotten underneath.

Since I assume everyone in this thread has experience caring for these plants - how much water do they like?


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Most like a good bit of water. 70%+ humidity, and just enough airflow as to not dry out their soild but rather keep water from sitting on their leaves for days at a time

There are some Xeric species that require arid conditions and high drainage rates.

I am working on a care sheet for the terrarium loving species and will post a copy here when i have it finished.

Todd


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

I am new to viv's and so far the favorite plant I have in my first viv is Selaginella uncinata! I just really like the way it grows and looks in the viv. This plant will definitely be used heavily in my next.

Mark


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Be careful heavily planting Selaginella uncinata. Once established and happy that plant is quite the aggressive grower.


I have received an email with contact information for the person who has IDed the Ecuadorian Selaginella. As I understand it , it is Selaginella sericea!
I will email them soon and hopefully get directed to the publication. Once I have read the publication I will see if I could link it to anyone else interested in reading it.



Todd


----------



## Golden State Mantellas (Mar 12, 2011)

Does anyone keep (if they are even available in the hobby/market) any of the Malagasy species of Selaginella?


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

I am unfamiliar with species from that region, but I will do some research this week and see what I can find out for you. I mostly concentrate or Central/South American species and Asian species.


Todd


----------



## Golden State Mantellas (Mar 12, 2011)

I've not seen them available anywhere, but you being a Selanginella connoisseur, I thought you might be more knowledgeable than I. I am specifically looking for one of these three species:

S fissidentoides
S pectinata
S unilateralis

Thanks for the help Todd.


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

Dartfrogfreak said:


> I have received an email with contact information for the person who has IDed the Ecuadorian Selaginella. As I understand it , it is Selaginella sericea!
> I will email them soon and hopefully get directed to the publication. Once I have read the publication I will see if I could link it to anyone else interested in reading it.
> 
> 
> ...


Here's the name and date of the publication. Annales des Sciences Naturelles; Botanique, sér. 5, 3: 298. 1865
I would think some University library has it online, of course no guarantee of that. 

The author is A. Braun

I've seen that name used before, but I'm always concerned about personally tagging names onto things, esp. with Selaginellas. I leave that to others. But, looks like they got 
it correct, here's a herbarium specimen from Arizona State Univ.
http://intermountainbiota.org/imglib/seinet/spec0001/ASU0001857lg.jpg


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Chuck this was as I understand identified by a student at a University. I have his email so I am planning to email him and find out some more information.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Selaginella sericea 'Bronze form' (Formerly SP Ecuador)











Todd


----------



## kwnbee (Feb 8, 2011)

I picked up a huge hanging basket of this selaginella at my local lowes. It may be a common sel, but I am a happy camper with it. It is Selaginella Martensii, aka "rainbow". It basically covers half of the floor space of my 90 gallon viv, but it is beautiful.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Was that an Exotic Angels pot?

Ive often notice they mislabel that as Selaginella martensii. It is actually Selaginella uncinata



Todd


----------



## kwnbee (Feb 8, 2011)

Yup, you got it. Exotic angel. Go figure on the mislabeling, either way it looks great in the viv.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

I just received 2 forms of Selaginella sericea that were originally collected by ABG in Napo Ecuador. I will post photos soon.



Todd


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Selaginella sericea.
Collected by Ron G. in Napo Ecuador


















































Todd


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm curious how to make "starts" of these plants...they aren't ferns-no spores...they don't seem to have root systems to easily divide...so how to make more? Do they make roots from stem junctions?? So far the only one I've been able to keep alive is sitting in a small container that is on my kitchen counter and I water from the bottom just about every other day. It is under an ordinary florescent light less than two feet away. This is kind of a test to see what sort of conditions the plant wants...any suggestions to add to this???


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Judy they like decent light but not direct. High humidity with fair HUMID airflow. That is important with airflow the fresh air must be humid. They take root from herbaceous stem cuttings. Can be established in moist LFS.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

LFS??? Light, fertile, soiless??


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Judy S said:


> LFS??? Light, fertile, soiless??


Long fiber sphagnum (typical sphagnum moss)


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

I use the term LFS (Long Fiber Sphagnum) to differentiate from Sphagnum peat moss.


Thanks for clarifying that Chris I often forget that not everyone is familiar with some of the abbreviations that slightly more seasoned hobbiests tend to use


Todd


----------



## chienpin (Sep 26, 2011)

Also

Selaginella moellendorffii








Its beautiful but I don't know this Selaginella ID. Seller only told me this species from Japan.


----------



## phytotelmata (Oct 20, 2011)

Does anyone know of any species from Panama or Peru? I haven't really grown too many Selaginella species before, as I found they tend to be weedy in vivs. But that could have just been the species I tried before.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Selaginella are endemic to almost every part of the world. So I am sure there are several species from Costa Rica as well as Peru.
However I do not believe there are many Costa Rican or Peruvian species readily available in the US hobby. That said some digging and persistence could pay off in the long run!

Good luck in your search!


Todd


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Here's 2 forms a very nice species from Napo Ecuador!

Selaginella sericea!









Just for size reference.. those are 6 inch pots sitting in a 10 gallon growout tank!


Todd


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Selaginella sericea.
These were originally collected by Atlanta Botanic Gardens in Napo Ecuador. 
They floated around the hobby for years simply as Selaginella SP Ecuador with a color form attached to the title
Selaginella sericea 'Green Form'
You can also notice the strobili on these as well

























Selaginella sericea 'Burgundy Form' 
This one has also been passed around as Brown form or most commonly Bronze form.


















Todd


----------



## papafrogger (Oct 21, 2012)

Geeze... This thread makes me almost as jealous as the peperomia thread. Loving that sericea! Let me know if you ever have any easy to grow (or any others for that matter) vivarium suitable specimens available for sale.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Be careful heavily planting Selaginella uncinata. Once established and happy that plant is quite the aggressive grower. Todd


I grow _S. uncinata_ not as a vivarium plant, but as ground cover in an outdoor Asian planting here in da Bronx (USDA zone 7B). I mulch it in winter, but it is hardy. Forms tighter rosettes and turns red where the sun hits it. Not very tolerant of foot traffic, though--sedum it ain't!

Let me see if I can get the photo from Photobucket...

2Qs:

1) How is _S. erythropus_ for heat tolerance? Can it tolerate a warmer tank? Or does it really need "intermediate" conditions?

2) Do all selaginellas spread, or do some form symmetrical "crowns?" (Think of a Rabbit's foot fern v. a Korean rock fern).


----------

